
The Brexit-1 Fiber Cable – NYC to Marseilles - bifrost
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/announcing-brexit-1-cable-sunil-tagare
======
vmarsy
With one AWS and 2 Azure data-centers coming to France (one of the Azure one
is supposed to be in the "south of France"), this would probably help reducing
the latency and increasing bandwidth between those data-centers and the US
ones.

Apart from the name which I have a hard time to believe, (is it just a joke
attempt from the post author?), the part I find interesting is, according to
[1], this would be the first cable between France and the USA. I can see "FLAG
Atlantic-1" and "Apollo", but those seem to have endpoints in both France and
the UK. There is however already cables between the USA and European union
countries, such as MAREA

[1]
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/#/country/france](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/#/country/france)

------
belovedeagle
> Fourthly, this will be a truly diverse path and one that is just perfect.

Surely this article is some kind of satire that's over my head...

~~~
robertely
> Sunil Tagare

> Thought leader in the global telecommunications industry

I honestly can't tell either.

~~~
tacostakohashi
Although describing yourself as a " thought leader" seems popular these days,
I don't think I've ever come across anybody using that term about themselves
accurately.

~~~
ericcumbee
"thought leader" is the point I quit taking people serious.

------
dal
Why do I have to log in to linkedin for this??

------
abreu
Why is this BS on HN?

